# Izzy's hair is growing...



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Two weeks after the close shave!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks gorgeous!!!! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cara, Izzy always looks beautiful, every time


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Her coat is beautiful Cara, such a pretty girl. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Pretty little dog. She has such expression on her face


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Izzy is a sweetheart. Very pretty


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she looks amazing!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Izzy ... you little poppet ...


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Aww what a pretty girl she is.xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

That's a super photo. Izzy's gorgeous!

Karen xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Two weeks after the close shave!


She looks so tiny and CLEAN compared to Teddy - how could I ever think they were alike! He's a tramp and she's a little lady absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Lovely girl!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Tressa Teddy has his fur! You see those beige paws, they should be White but I can NEVER get them White, only the groomer seems to be able to do that xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

cara izzy is just gorgeous how old is she in that pic janice x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Izzy is such a gorgeous little girl


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Janice the picture was taken this week, my Pitapata will tell you the exact age (I can't see it from here!!) just over 15 months. Izzy has remained very small, she didn't grow after 7 months old and has never filled out, she has also not yet had a season. With her fur shaved off she looked tiny, but thankfully the hair is beginning to thicken again.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

i am sure you posted this before....but how much does gorgeous izzy weigh??


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Aah, she is very sweet. What cut/length did you ask for - I'm terrefied
of scalping Betty!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Amanda, Izzy weighs 6.2 kilos (oops, you don't have kilos do you? My calculator tells me that is nearly 14 lbs, so now she sounds heavy! My maths may not be perfect!)

Colin the only reason Izzy was scalped was that her hair was very matted (my fault) and the groomer couldn't get the clippers through it. Usually she is clipped to 11/2 inches, this was 1/4 inch! Good luck, get brushing!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol Cara! 14 is not so big....Lady is just over 14 so right around the same size.


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

How do you keep her so clean? What a lovely little girl, I'd love to give her a cuddle


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Tressa Teddy has his fur! You see those beige paws, they should be White but I can NEVER get them White, only the groomer seems to be able to do that xx


Her paws don't look beige, she looks immaculate!!! x


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

cara she is the right height and weight for her parentage , she is only young she will now fill out and mature ,after talking to you today (well trying to) i will think on what you said to me ,i am open to criticism may be its just the way i am dont mean to upset you sorry romeo xxjanice


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! She looks awesome! Beautiful girl!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

romeo said:


> cara she is the right height and weight for her parentage , she is only young she will now fill out and mature ,after talking to you today (well trying to) i will think on what you said to me ,i am open to criticism may be its just the way i am dont mean to upset you sorry romeo xxjanice


Apology accepted but please do not telephone me again!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She is lovely!


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Pretty doggie, quica size, but lovely white.


----------

